

Concept for a Lightweight Mars Glider [pdf] - lochieferrier
https://lochief.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/paper.pdf 

======
edlinfan
Ever read the study of atmospheric flight on Venus? It focuses more on
sustained flight than gliding to a landing, but it's still the first thing I
thought of.

[http://media.cleveland.com/science_impact/other/Landis%20Ven...](http://media.cleveland.com/science_impact/other/Landis%20Venus%20atmospheric%20flight%20study%202002.pdf)

------
nickhalfasleep
I bet the core components would be reusable on other atmospheres. You could
imagine spiraling down into Jupiter's red spot or the giant hexagon on Saturn.

------
gus_massa
Are you going to submit this to a journal or is it a university project?

~~~
lochieferrier
Independent project so I probably will not submit it to a journal

